# Powermitglied bei Bonus direkt.de



## annvo (5 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe unvermutet von der Frankfurter Rundschau ein Schreiben erhalten, dass ich die Zeitung für 1/2 Jahr kostenlos erhalte.
Auf Anfrage teilte man mir mit, dass ich Powermitglied beim Onlineportal Bonus Direkt sei. Ich habe mich aber nie dort angemeldet. Eine Powermitgliedschaft soll mtl. 5 € kosten.
Die FR teilte mir dann eine Mai-Adresse mit, die ich schon vor Wochen stillgelegt hatte.
Also wurden meine persönlichen Daten an das Onlineportal weiter gegeben.:unzufrieden:

Dorthin habe ich gestern eine Mail gesandt, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Auch die Frankfurter Rundschau hält sich irgendwie "bedeckt" und will mir offensichtlich keine näheren Auskünfte geben, woher sie meine Adresse hat.:roll:

Hat jemand von Euch schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? 
Falls ja, wie habt Ihr Euch verhalten, was ist daraus geworden?

Gruß Ann


----------



## annvo (5 Juni 2009)

*AW: Powermitglied bei Bonus direkt.de*

Hi, die Sache hat sich aufgeklärt. Angeblich habe ich an einem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und daher das Abo gewonnen. Dabei nehme ich genrell NIE an Gewinnspielen teil!!!!!!!! Da muss schon jemand meine Adresse so weiter gegeben haben.

Na ja, die Sache ist jedenfalls erledigt. Meine Daten werden bei Bonus direkt gelöscht und ich darf trotzdem die Zeitung kostenlos beziehen.

Schönes Wochenende :smile:


----------



## annvo (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Powermitglied bei Bonus direkt.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also hier mal eine Richtigstellung, und bei mir hat das alles geklappt. Man muss natürlich im Internet schon lesen wo man seine Haken setzt und wo man mitmacht.
> 
> ...............................................................................
> 
> ...



Saskia,
das ist ja wirklich *mehr als lächerlich*, was du da schreibst. :roll: 

Die Internetadresse, wie das Onlineportal von mir hatte, war schon lange stillgelegt. Da muss irgendein Anbieter meiner Adresse weitergegeben haben,  NICHTS ANDERES kommt infrage. An Datum (das mir die FR mitteilte) war die Mail-Adresse stillelegt!!!!

*Ich gehe äußerst sensibel mit meinen Daten um!* 
Und passe außerdem auch auf wo ich meine Haken setze!!!!!! *
Dein posting ist mehr als frech* :wall:


----------



## wahlhesse (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Powermitglied bei Bonus direkt.de*



annvo schrieb:


> Saskia,
> das ist ja wirklich *mehr als lächerlich*, was du da schreibst. :roll:
> *Dein posting ist mehr als frech* :wall:



Deswegen ist es bereits gelöscht worden. Es roch zu stark nach Werbung. Die Firma kann sich direkt an die Forenbetreiber wenden statt anonym zu posten.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## annvo (7 Juni 2009)

*AW: Powermitglied bei Bonus direkt.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es bereits gelöscht worden. Es roch zu stark nach Werbung. Die Firma kann sich direkt an die Forenbetreiber wenden statt anonym zu posten.
> 
> LG
> wahlhesse



Danke und schönen Sonntag.

LG
Ann :smile:


----------

